# Remco B727 renovation/modification project



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Here are some shots from a bud of mine, at Last Pacific Creations, of a 43 year old "toy" . The plan is to convert this over to a FedEx B727-100, add navigation, strobe, and landing lights while still keeping it in the toy mode - a rather upscale one at that too. I haven't any idea as to the scale of this but it supposedly checks in at just under 4 feet long. This one should be fun to watch as it progresses in the next few weeks.

Enjoy!!

REMCO B727 Renovation


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa! That's huge-omongous! Very nice toy! 

I miss when toy companies used to put out huge, kewel toys like that. Did you ever seen the Space:1999 Eagle toy that was about 20" long? Or maybe longer? That was one kewel toy, man. 

Anyhow, thanks for sharing the pics, Jack. I appreciate it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I remember seeing that toy in first or second grade when a pilot came to talk to us at our elementary school c. 1968. Very impressive what you're doing with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

So would this qualify as a "D Check"?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Steve244 said:


> So would this qualify as a "D Check"?


:lol: A serious "D" check! Don't believe he got the STC approved by the Fed's for the Stage 3 Hush Kit though.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

A few more photos are up on the refurbishing of the Remco B727. Hopefully I'll have some illumination shots to share in the next few days. Enjoy

B727


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Looking incredibly cool!


----------

